# Sending books to Kindle



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys, question: When you email yourself a .mobi file, does it show up on all your devices, and how long does it usually take? I've been having difficulty getting books to sync between my old HD and my Voyage with sent files. My HD in particular takes a long time and I've often had to reboot it just to make the files show. Any tricks I can get it to work better?

TIA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure about email -- where you attach a file and send it to the kindle's email address -- but I use their 'Send to Kindle' applet:

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201238330

You download it and set it up on your computer -- Mac or PC. Makes it really easy to send files from your computer and they can be stored in your cloud so are available to all devices on the account. You can even specify which devices to get the file when you send it -- so you can send it to more than one at a time.

If you use Send to Kindle, bookmarks and notes are synced in personal documents -- I'm not certain that 'last page read' is synced, but I believe so.

On the older device, I've found that toggling wifi off and then back on will help trigger a download -- or do a 'sync and check' for items. They don't seem to 'phone home' as often and sometimes time out and then are just stuck.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh thanks, I've never tried it that way, looks like it might be a better idea, with more control. I've only ever used the email version because I have my Windows Live open all the time and it was always more convenient then opening a browser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll see there are applets for both PC and Mac . . . and also plug ins for various browsers. Those are useful for when you find a relatively long article on line and don't want to sit at your computer to read it . . . .  

On a Windows computer, you right click the file to send it to kindle -- you can give it a Title and author -- other wise it pulls the title from the document and leaves the author as whatever you'd last used.  Very easy.


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll see there are applets for both PC and Mac . . . and also plug ins for various browsers. Those are useful for when you find a relatively long article on line and don't want to sit at your computer to read it . . . .
> 
> On a Windows computer, you right click the file to send it to kindle -- you can give it a Title and author -- other wise it pulls the title from the document and leaves the author as whatever you'd last used. Very easy.


Definitely gonna give that a try! Thanks again!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The Send To Kindle app also lets you rename the Title/Author of what you are sending, which sometimes needs tweaking depending on what you are sending. Also it can send files as large as 50MB. When you send files as email attachments, the various email services generally have limits much less than that (typically 10-20MB). And of course as email attachments, they take up space in your Sent folder unless you specifically delete them from there.


----------



## NickTemple (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for this! It's amazing. It's the missing piece in the otherwise excellent Kindle jigsaw.


----------

